# Compound tubes



## loudcry184 (Jan 26, 2014)

I am interested in getting a compound tube but I don't know what all can be done with them to make it worth while. I was thinking of getting one for putting on paper bead so I don't have to use so much space with the hopper. But I would like to do more with a tube then just put bead on with it. Could you finish coat angles with a 3 inch angle head with the tube? I know you can get the heads for taping angles, but what about finishing? Any other ways to use a tube to justify getting one and what size and brand do you all like?


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

loudcry184 said:


> I am interested in getting a compound tube but I don't know what all can be done with them to make it worth while. I was thinking of getting one for putting on paper bead so I don't have to use so much space with the hopper. But I would like to do more with a tube then just put bead on with it. Could you finish coat angles with a 3 inch angle head with the tube? I know you can get the heads for taping angles, but what about finishing? Any other ways to use a tube to justify getting one and what size and brand do you all like?


use the search ....you will find everything you want to know.:thumbsup:
paper bead ?http://www.drywalltalk.com/search.php?searchid=371384


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

loudcry184 said:


> I am interested in getting a compound tube but I don't know what all can be done with them to make it worth while. I was thinking of getting one for putting on paper bead so I don't have to use so much space with the hopper. But I would like to do more with a tube then just put bead on with it. Could you finish coat angles with a 3 inch angle head with the tube? I know you can get the heads for taping angles, but what about finishing? Any other ways to use a tube to justify getting one and what size and brand do you all like?


I now use a Tapepro tube with a 2.5 Dm head to finish angles!:thumbsup:
Works pretty good and quicker than the mudrunner I have!


----------



## mld (Jul 2, 2012)

Another shout out for the tapepro here.
A tube it's one tool that you will always use.


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

VANMAN said:


> I now use a Tapepro tube with a 2.5 Dm head to finish angles!:thumbsup:
> Works pretty good and quicker than the mudrunner I have!


 
yeah well can out smear you with 2.2 gallons a minute of cfs


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

Bazooka-Joe said:


> yeah well can out smear you with 2.2 gallons a minute of cfs


How about a video Joe, talk is real cheap:yes:


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

Bazooka-Joe said:


> yeah well can out smear you with 2.2 gallons a minute of cfs


Well f*ck me Joe!:blink:
I don't own such a thing!:yes:
But the guy is asking about compound tubes and ur being a tube!:thumbsup:


----------



## Mudslinger (Mar 16, 2008)

VANMAN said:


> I now use a Tapepro tube with a 2.5 Dm head to finish angles!:thumbsup:
> Works pretty good and quicker than the mudrunner I have!


I was really surprised how fast my Blue Line tube is running angles. :yes:


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

my tube is on fire


----------



## Mudslinger (Mar 16, 2008)

Bazooka-Joe said:


> yeah well can out smear you with 2.2 gallons a minute of cfs


Are you going to take the setup and cleanup time of your CFS into consideration for total time? :whistling2:


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

Mudslinger said:


> Are you going to take the setup and cleanup time of your CFS into consideration for total time? :whistling2:


set up sh5t I wont even get into detail with how fast I run and clean total, lets just say we will see an old bent up man like you hating pumps in ur old age...


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

gazman said:


> How about a video Joe, talk is real cheap:yes:


 this gazman is out to see some proof,


----------



## Mudslinger (Mar 16, 2008)

Bazooka-Joe said:


> set up sh5t I wont even get into detail with how fast I run and clean total, lets just say we will see an old bent up man like you hating pumps in ur old age...


Don't be mad Joe, because your physically inferior to some of us. I feel sorry for little guys like you I really do! 

I don't need a detailed breakdown, because I've run CFS quite a bit, I also own the pneumatic powered Apla Techs. You have to know when to cut off the CFS in my opinion. For me it's 400 sheets or over I'll use it, but that's just me.


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

Bazooka-Joe said:


> this gazman is out to see some proof,


Absolutely Joe, in all of your posts I have never seen any pictures or videos of your work, or yourself in action.
As a matter a fact Joe I will even start a new thread for you.


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

if I suck up some gas and push it out on a wick ...how far do you think I can shoot fire?


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

icerock drywall said:


> if I suck up some gas and push it out on a wick ...how far do you think I can shoot fire?


20 feet!!:thumbsup:
But rather u than me!
Home made flame thrower!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Holly chit!


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

VANMAN said:


> 20 feet!!:thumbsup:
> But rather u than me!
> Home made flame thrower!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Holly chit!


 I am going to put a .25 brass tip on my tube and try it


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

Mudslinger said:


> Don't be mad Joe, because your physically inferior to some of us. I feel sorry for little guys like you I really do!
> 
> I don't need a detailed breakdown, because I've run CFS quite a bit, I also own the pneumatic powered Apla Techs. You have to know when to cut off the CFS in my opinion. For me it's 400 sheets or over I'll use it, but that's just me.


not mad at all just trying to penetrate your brain on how us old guys can feel in old age not superior of anyone aand have never acted that way at all


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

gazman said:


> Absolutely Joe, in all of your posts I have never seen any pictures or videos of your work, or yourself in action.
> As a matter a fact Joe I will even start a new thread for you.


you see gaz I have a technique and have been told I run a bit better than most, not sure if it is at all true and don't consider myself better than some pros I have seen, I don\t go out and brag show of and never the less show systems or tools like ice does, no offense ice but someone is taking info for their gain, throwing prices out etc. worms exist, think it ends there all time boarder runner team runner Moore has turned on me a few times, don\t have time to post my work adapters tools mods etc, when I patent talk to ya then

I am not at home on this job or have my Camera with me


----------



## Mudslinger (Mar 16, 2008)

Bazooka-Joe said:


> not mad at all just trying to penetrate your brain on how us old guys can feel in old age not superior of anyone aand have never acted that way at all


Don't worry about it Joe, I know what your saying. As Drywaller's were like dogs barking at each other over what system is the best, it's just in our DNA.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w9ZsjBPNQ2g


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Bazooka-Joe said:


> someone is taking info for their gain, throwing prices out etc. worms exist, think it ends there all time boarder runner team runner Moore has turned on me a few times,


Can you phrase that in another way so I can understand ?:blink:


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

icerock drywall said:


> I am going to put a .25 brass tip on my tube and try it


Better find a nice open space!!:blink:
And a vid!!:thumbup:


----------



## doitalldrywall (Dec 8, 2014)

When using my tube with a 3 1/2" bte flusher it leaves a bad edge that I have to stripe with mud.. can anyone help me on what I may be doing wrong?


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

moore said:


> Can you phrase that in another way so I can understand ?:blink:


Border runner EsAY


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

A

the tube is great tool even flow I have a cfs I really have almost all tools,

to part with my tube aint happening, great for small jobs single rooms ect, I am not good enuff a to flush angle with a flusher attached,

yes Moore there is something you and slinger can bite on


----------

